# Positive Quotes



## anymouse (Jan 5, 2010)

*please add quotes to lift spirits.*

 









*"Hope is believing in spite of the evidence, 
and then watching the evidence change."*










 "*A waiting person is a patient person. The word patience means the willingness to stay where we are and live the situation out to the full in the belief that something hidden there will manifest itself to us.*"_ 
 - Nouwen_

*









"Somewhere someone is thinking of you. 
Someone is calling you an angel." - rollins

*









"*And it is the hope that brings us back to life. 
Hope rises up from our bones, and chooses to 
believe in spite of how it is.*" - _Craig Barnes_










_"_*We are all in the gutter, but some of us are 
looking at the stars.*" - _Oscar Wilde_

 









(please respect the postivity forum and keep all quotes of the purely positive nature.)


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I really love this quote, ran past it recently.

"All men who have achieved great things have been great dreamers."

Follow your dreams, dudes and dudettes.

ps: I was in a really crappy mood the other day and that visitor message you left me really improved my spirits. YouRock.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"We cannot change the cards we are dealt, just how we play the hand." - Randy Pausch


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


Respect. :nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Quotes are stupid!"
-me

jk this thread makes me want to light my candles again.


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those ... moments will be lost in time, like tears...in rain.
Time to die." --Blade Runner

Whenever I feel like I am losing interest in life, I read this quote. Life is precious!


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I have my fave quote tattooed on my arm


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

We all die in the end. So what's the use in living?


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

"The secret source of humor itself is not joy, but sorrow. There is no humor in heaven."

"The walls we build around us to keep sadness out also keeps out the joy."


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Past is kept in the past, forgiven and not forgotten 

- Jere


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

"There is only one you"


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

**

"A smile costs nothing, but gives much. It enriches those who receive it, without making poorer those who give. It takes but a moment, but the memory of it sometimes lasts forever. None is so rich or mighty that he can get along without it, and none is to poor but that he can be made rich by it. A smile creates happiness in the home, fosters good will in business, and is the countersign of friendship. It brings rest to the weary, cheer to the discouraged, sunshine to the sad, and it is nature's best antidote for trouble. Yet, it cannot be bought, begged, borrowed, or stolen, for it is something that is of no value to anyone until it is given away. Some people are too tired to give you a smile. Give them one of yours, as none needs a smile as much as he who has no more to give."
-Anonymous Author


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"God hath not given thee the spirit of fear, but of power, of love, and of a sound mind"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anymouse said:


>


Nice one!










Neither should a ship rely on one small anchor, nor should life rest on a single hope. - Epictetus
 









If evil be spoken of you and it be true, correct yourself, if it be a lie, laugh at it. - Epictetus


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure who wrote this but I have always liked:

"_It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you're not_"

Then there is always the classic line from Bioshock:

"_A man chooses, a slave obeys"

_And one quote that has been a major part in my life. It made me leave the house when I didn't want to. It helped me though my first day of work. It encouraged me to talk to that cute girl in the park. It told me to go out and explore the world:

"_Get busy living, or get busy dying" _

Red (Morgan Freeman) The Shawshank Redemption (1994)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I remember this quote from a radio station that I heard years ago:

If you do something or say something and at least one person smiles, it was well worth its while.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 1, 2011)

"dont ever let anyone think you dont deserve what you want"

"your opinion of me, is none of my business"

"I forgive myself after all these years, for never thinking i was good enough to have, get or be what i wanted"


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

"There are no shortcuts to any place worth going... "
- Beverly Sills


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

"The best and most beautiful things in this world cannot be seen or even heard.. But must be felt with the heart."
- Helen Keller


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

Enjoy life how you want to enjoy it, not how you think it should be enjoyed.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

the ones in my sig haha

they dont seem positive at first, but if you read em and know their actual meaning in context they are great quotes


----------



## PositiveThinking (Sep 8, 2011)

Every life is a story, make yours a bestseller!


----------



## Alpha Rain (Sep 15, 2011)

"They say a person needs just three things to be truly happy in this world: someone to love, something to do, and something to hope for." - Tom Bodett


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

"It's all in your head, as they say. Which is hard because we live inside our heads. But there is hope."

-My mom


----------



## GodSaveMe (Sep 18, 2011)

Every time you fall, it hurts painfully, but must always persevere to get up, because only u urself can help urself to smile again


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

“Life is full of beauty. Notice it. Notice the bumble bee, the small child, and the smiling faces. Smell the rain, and feel the wind. Live your life to the fullest potential, and fight for your dreams.”


----------

